# Win32/heur problem - Hijack log included



## Jsaab007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys, i get this win32/huer virus in cick.dll in my system 32 folder. Avg detects it and i click on it to remove but the notice for removing it keeps popping up after i click remove threats. Hope some one can help Thanks.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:20:46 PM, on 3/3/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winamp.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {720C7422-CF48-4293-B1C1-01F0D5691A0F} - c:\windows\system32\cick.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724D2F3E-637D-4650-8481-50FDBF564080} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmimel.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: MsgPlusLoader.dll,avgrsstx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xtlcfzld - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cick.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

--
End of file - 6294 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {720C7422-CF48-4293-B1C1-01F0D5691A0F} - c:\windows\system32\cick.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724D2F3E-637D-4650-8481-50FDBF564080} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmimel.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xtlcfzld - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cick.dll

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Please perform a scan with *Kaspersky Webscan Online Virus Scanner*

1. Read the Requirements and Privacy statement, then select "*Accept*". 
2. A new window will appear promting you to install an ActiveX component from Kaspersky - "*Do you want to install this software*?". 
3. Click "*Yes*" or select "*Install*" to download the ActiveX controls that allows ActiveScan to run. 
4. When the download is complete it will say ready, click "*Next*". 
5. Click "*Scan Settings*" and check the option to use the *Extended Database* if available otherwise Standard). 
6. Click "*Scan Options*" and select both "*Scan Archives*" and "*Scan Mail Bases*". 
7. Click "*OK*". 
8. Under "*Select a target to scan*", click on "*My Computer*". 
9. When the scan is complete choose to save the results as "*Save as Text*" named kaspersky.txt to your desktop and post them in your next reply.

Kaspersky does not remove anything but will provide a log of anything it finds. On August 8th, 2006 Kaspersky updated the software used for _Free Online Virus Scanner_. In order to continue using the online scanner you will need to uninstall the old version (if previously used) from your Add/Remove Programs list and then install the latest version. To do this, follow the steps *here* and reboot afterwards if your system does not reboot automatically or it will show '_Kaspersky Online Scanner license key was not found!_


----------



## Jsaab007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey i ran hijackthis and checked the boxes that you told me too and closed all applications before clicking fix selected, but it only got rid of one, and my virus scanner keeps finding win32/heur in cick.dll. i also ran the kaspersky scan, here are the results.

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgam.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgnsx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {720C7422-CF48-4293-B1C1-01F0D5691A0F} - c:\windows\system32\cick.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724D2F3E-637D-4650-8481-50FDBF564080} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmimel.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [PcSync] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/eng/partner/default/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/mickey/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} - http://go.divx.com/plugin/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: MsgPlusLoader.dll,avgrsstx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: xtlcfzld - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cick.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 Firewall (avgfws8) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgfws8.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER REPORT 
Friday, March 07, 2008 12:26:08 PM
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner version: 5.0.98.0
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database last update: 6/03/2008
Kaspersky Anti-Virus database records: 606355

Scan Settings 
Scan using the following antivirus database extended 
Scan Archives true 
Scan Mail Bases true

Scan Target My Computer 
A:\
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\

Scan Statistics 
Total number of scanned objects 56655 
Number of viruses found 0 
Number of infected objects 0 
Number of suspicious objects 0 
Duration of the scan process 01:23:25

Infected Object Name Virus Name Last Action 
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\AvgAm\avgam.lck Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgam.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgcore.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avglng.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgns.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgrs.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgsrm.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\avgwd.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\commonpriv.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\Log\commonpub.log Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\Common Client\settings.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec\LiveUpdate\2008-03-07_Log.ALUSchedulerSvc.LiveUpdate Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\MSHist012008030720080308\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\ntuser.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\NTUSER.DAT.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\James\UserData\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\History\History.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\index.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT Object is locked skipped

C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcrst.dll Object is locked skipped

C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\backups\backup-20080307-094910-874.dll Object is locked skipped

C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\backups\backup-20080307-095014-445.dll Object is locked skipped

C:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\Debug\PASSWD.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\SchedLgU.Txt Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\ReportingEvents.log Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\Sti_Trace.log Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\cick.dll Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\AppEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SAM.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SecEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SECURITY.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\SysEvent.Evt Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.LOG Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.BTR Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\INDEX.MAP Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING.VER Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING1.MAP Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\MAPPING2.MAP Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.DATA Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\Repository\FS\OBJECTS.MAP Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\wiadebug.log Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\wiaservc.log Object is locked skipped

C:\WINDOWS\WindowsUpdate.log Object is locked skipped

D:\RECYCLER\NPROTECT\00005754.DOC Object is locked skipped

D:\RECYCLER\NPROTECT\00005755.DOC Object is locked skipped

D:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase Object is locked skipped

G:\System Volume Information\MountPointManagerRemoteDatabase Object is locked skipped

Scan process completed.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. *Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems*

*Upgrading Java*: 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 update 5*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Check the box that says: "*Accept License Agreement*".
The page will refresh.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Visit *this webpage* for instructions for downloading and running ComboFix:

Post the log from ComboFix along with a new HijackThis log.


----------

